# Doe with an engorged udder



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

My doe kidded on Saturday to two bucks and we lost one before we realized they weren't getting enough milk because she was engorged. The kids were with her until yesterday when I took the remaining one out last night to bottle feed him and he spent the night with me on the couch lol. I'm puttin him back out today with her to get what he can from her but she is extremely full. Her udder is rock hard and you can barely get a couple ounces out. I tried hot compresses and even some udder care and a breast pump. We have her a couple shots of hormones in the past two days which helped a little but she also has extremely small teats for an alpine cross which makes it difficult to milk to begin with. On top of it this was her first freshening. I am so at a loss of what to do. She is so uncomfortable and miserable because it's just SO FULL! And I don't want this to go on too long so it damages her udder. Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Warm compresses, massage and bag balm or peppermint oil multiple times per day is what is needed. You may have to do this for a good week or more.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen....warm compress, massage, knead deep milk repeat...


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been applying bag balm generously and massaging her udder every couple hours as well as trying to milk what I can out of her to relieve her from what I can. The kid is also getting what he can from her between me bottle feeding him. His mouth is probably going to taste like bag balm for a while lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm glad to know I'm on the right track, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It can take a while to loosen her up...just keep at what you are doing : )


----------

